# Competition



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, we are at last ready. The winner will be able to choose one of the Seiko 5 watches ref : SK5-.

Please post a message saying which picture you like the best. You cannot vote for your own picture. Only one vote per user. Closing date for votes is Wednesday. Here are the entries :

Buzz Lightyear

Lost Watch

Doll

Cat

Duomatic

Watch Chest

James Bond

Cyclist

Flowers

Clock Movement

Skeleton

Please do not vote until Monday to make sure that I have not lost anybodys entries. If I have then please let me know if I have missed you and I can upload the image.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Good pics, makes me wish I had a girlfriend for that advantage....









may I suggest that when people are looking at the pictures they could make them full-size by holding the

mouse over them, then clicking the box that appears after a moment at the bottom right of the picture.

Its quite an annoying feature of Internet explorer, that it resizes pictures.. but it can be turned off in the

options.

Cheers,

Mat


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll vote for "FLOWERS" because I like the idea and that 6139's one of my favouite watches.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

First time I've seen one of those in the flesh


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

Do we vote via email or on this Forum?

Steve


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Please vote in this forum.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

It has to be Buzz Lightyear....

Nicely done....

Regards.

Eric.

p.s. I dont know whose it is, but the red underwear is gorgeous







)


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Skeleton

Says something of the longevity of watches. Being a divers and automatic? maybe with undersea currents it is still keeping time?

Paul D


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

I will vote for "WATCH CHEST"

It's nice to see a watch in such a lovely setting!









Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I think it has to be Buzz Lightyear. But the thought of him wearing that? Unless he bought it as a trouser belt.

Paul


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

I vote the "clock movement", because it looks like a lot of thought has gone into it. I like it, although im not too keen on those "artistic" photo shop filters.... good work









10 mins ago I sooo nearly bought an IWC manual wind 50's s/s dress watch.... Â£400 on the bay!, looks real enough but i noticed that the guy was in the middle east, and I dont dare take the risk.









cheers,

mat


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I think the Buzz Lightyear is pretty good so my vote goes to this photo.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hard choice to make but, um, I'm going to go for "Cat" simply because it made me smile









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I vote for Buzz Lightyear, it made me laugh, such a good image, how many of us have stood there by the front door jiffy bag ripped open, looking at our new prized trinket







.

Well done all

steve


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

The Warwickshire vote goes to "WATCH CHEST"

nicely exposed back ground!









MIKE..

p.s hope Roy dose it again after I have bought a watch of him.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Watch Chest does it for me, and the Lady in Red is a very, very close second, Buzz would never wear a Russian watch, Hamilton maybe ?,







. fred.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Bond,

Because that's what I should have bloody done....









G.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

My girlfriend is mad at me for not voting for her, but I'm not allowed to. I've got to go with the Duomatic. It initially confused me because I didn't remember that guy ever playing James Bond. It took me a while to figure out who he was! Nicely done. A lot of thought went into it.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Please add another vote for the flowers.

Great effort from every contestant!!!

USMike


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

It's difficult to choose an overall favourite because they are all good and plenty of thought went into them. I think "Skeleton" was inspired by someone waiting for Roy to finish a repair or answer an e-mail and very clever. "Buzz Lightyear" was amusing but on balance, my vote goes to "Flowers".

On another day I might have voted differently but that's what you get from me today.

Spadge


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Skeleton.

Of course it will still be going. Probably never had a service.

David


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Watch chest & lost watch very eyecatching







. But vote goes to Buzz Lightyear.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, you have only until midnight tonight to vote.

The winner will be announced in the morning if I can remember who's picture the winning one is and count correctly.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

No mister's pop for you tonight then Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No,


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

Ok...I like "Cyclist" because that's what I've done in the past, got down to a 1:01:24 in 1984...who's the tester pix of ..looks like a 24hr event..

....But for photographic art...my vote goes to "Skeleton"..yeah baby I luuuvvvv the the Seiko diver.

ttfn, Kenny.


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2003)

Buzz Lightyear and the Japanese Doll with what I presume is a Seiko watch are brilliant!









I also liked the skeleton and the cat, and the flowers were also good. In fact I liked just about all of them, but I think Buzz Lightyear just about wins. The standard of photography was generally very good and certainly shows up my effort









Well done everyone!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Buzz Lightyear is the Winner.

Congratulations DavidH.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

Congratulations David!

I can tell the wife to put her clothes back on now. 

Sargon,

Was that you girlfriends watch chest?

I thought I was the only pervert around here!









Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Well done David. So is Buzz wearing the belt, or do you prefer it as a watch?

Paul


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice one David! So which seiko 5 are you going to choose?

I think I know who did most of the pictures but with a few I haven't a clue.

So, who did each of the pics?

Cheers,

Mat


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Well done David.

Mat - I'll admit to "Clock movement" being mine. Was a last minute rush job - didn't think I was eligible to enter and then remembered I did still have one watch that I had bought form Roy.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Congratulations David - deservedly the winner I think.

I'll own up to doing the "skeleton" piccie.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice job David. Yes that was my girlfriend. Took a lot of pics, and decided against the racier ones. Not sure some could be shown...


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

It was very good for a rushed job foggy.... it got my vote

Mine was Duomatic, maybe doesnt make much sense without first seeing:

Andy's remark about Omega Speedmasters not being "a fancy piece of jewelry for bringing out at parties"

A picture of Roy

And most importantly this

Cheers,

mat


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

My photo was "Lost watch" I unfortunately had the same idea as Sargon but not quite so pervy!









Perhaps he could post us the outtakes!!!!!









Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Mine was Flowers, well done to David.

Steve


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

Mine was "James Bond"......

Well done to the winner.

Eric.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for all the votes and kind words. Maybe I've found a hidden talent or do you think I still have a bit to go before I give up my day job?

Portraits 20 pounds

Group shots 40

Weddings 400

Quotations available










Thanks again


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Well done to David, If I was not so shallow I would have voted for Buzz.

Lets hope Roy runs another later in the year, may be some more of us have been inspired to take part









MIKE..

p.s

Liked the use of Paul's Skeleton on that "OTHER FORUM"-- very clever Roy.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Well done David,

Mine was " Cat ", and thanks to Foggy for voting for it.

G.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Eric,

Ah, Ha............

I guessed that was you...........!!

G.


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2003)

I liked the clock picture, I imagine that it might be a "Westminster" chime clock? The hammers inside are very reminiscent of an old clock that I have.

Duomatic was much cleverer than I imagined until I saw the explanation.

I suppose I'd better own up and say that mine was the cyclist. It was a bit of a last minute thing. I saw the secret agent one and thought that a 24 Hour Time Trial was perhaps a suitable setting for a 24 hour watch.

Kenny, which club did you ride for? Did you only ride "25"s or other distances as well. The pictures were from the North Road "24" in about '85 or '86. The rider was me.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Mike

Which "other forum" has Roy used my skeleton picture on? I'm not bothered at all, just curious that's all.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mine was the Japanese doll.

I think I got 1 vote









Good result


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry paul I used it as a dig at Eddie's Dreadnought, I hope you do not mind. I had to do something quick.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Roy

I have absolutely no problem at all with you using my photo. In fact it's good that you found such a good use for it.

Cheers

Paul


----------

